# Garmin Delta



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I went through the season / the Delta and I am well pleased - PIKE wears this everytime out the front door - my concers about the collar were wrong - it is tough as nails !!!!! - the transmitter / 3 configurations 4 Vib Beep Mom & Con stim is a big PLUS - the range of 1/2 mile is only true in ideal conditions - if your pup runs large in rough terrain would get a system / a longer range - will report back next year on how truly tough it is !
Garmin Alfa 100 - got this 4 our hunts out west & up north PRICEY but PIKE is PRICELESS - then I started using it on set birds in our clubs UFTA fields - ran 4 times letting PIKE run with / no form of correction - down load the tracks 2 the PC 2 c how he would run the 10ac field - next 5 times out / correction so PIKE could work the field 4 the best time - the system was a GIANT help in finding a balance of how PIKE hunts & how we can hunt togeather 4 the best time - also take it out a few times a mo on our walks - tells me how far he runs - distance out till he wants 2 check back in & the time elasped - lets you know how your pup truley works when out of site - PLUS it is fun to watch on the PC what really goes on !!!!!!


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Been runnin' the Delta for 2 years here - zero issues and works great for me and Roothee. 

She doesn't range far - hunts often with flushing dogs - so I've had to keep her range 10 to 40 yards max.

And, on hikes - she's rarely more than a 100 yards out.

Dropped controller in stock dam last year - had to reach into a couple feet of muddy water, feel around and found it - still working just fine. Wouldn't recommend dropping in stock dam though!


----------

